# Furring a Resin head



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 6, 2012)

I've not ordered anything yet, but I want to make sure I'm going to do this right before hand.
I was up until 7am this morning googling to try an find and answer but to no avail.

What I'm wondering is for furring a Resin head(or any head really) do you sew the fur together kinda like a seat cover then glue it or just glue it on?
Going to be working with two colors if that make a difference in what I should do.


----------



## Tolna (Nov 6, 2012)

It's pretty much the same as any other head except the mask is a bit more firm then, say, a foam head. But the technique is pretty much the same.

You can put the tape right on the mask, But I wouldn't use Ductape, something like masking tape works good, that way it's not the end of the world if it sticks together and is far easier to cut off (I use the tape pattern method shown in this tutorial http://www.matrices.net/furring.asp FYI) from my experience. Another method I found was was lining it with Fun Foam (or Foamie as it's supposedly referred to as) really, REALLY, thin as to not make it look bulky and cartoony. I didn't do it for mine as I really wanted to keep it realistic and was paranoid it'd make it well mascot like for a first suit head lol.

As for the argument of Sewing VS not sewing, A "Glued Straight on" head can looks just as neat, if not a little more clean and seamless, then a sewn head. A glued head is a lot less durable in the long run, then a sewn, but the tradeoff is a glued head saves a little (or if you do not have access to a sewing machine a LOT) time and can look neater if you take it extra careful when trimming and making the fur flush. The tradeoff is that a Sewn head is generally, as said before, more durable, and is a bit easier to make "seamless". they are both fine methods, I prefer the glue on method myself, much easier to just trim it to fit while on the head for me.

I'm kinda with you on that whole no info part, much google and scouring Livejournal and only really one tutorial that covered most of the resin cast process but fell off after the blank was made. Nice tutorial but it seems to work just like foam except ductape LOVES resin....perhaps a little too much haha. GL with the head man! Hope this gave ya some insight.:grin:


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks alot, really helped =3
I'll probably end up hand stitching the furs together to get the lines. nothing fancy just to hold all the fur as one piece.
then use either hot glue or E6000 as I've read to use.
Hot glue I could easily re-fur if need be.
This is the first "real" project I've ever done.


Ordered the resin blank from Monoyasha along with the other resin/silicon stuff.
got amber, black and white fur from fabic.com and I'm going to get Resin and paint saturday and TRY to do my own eyes.

just hope a yard of black will be enough to do hand paws and trim the ears.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 7, 2012)

Tolna said:


> It's pretty much the same as any other head except the mask is a bit more firm then, say, a foam head. But the technique is pretty much the same.
> 
> You can put the tape right on the mask, But I wouldn't use Ductape, something like masking tape works good, that way it's not the end of the world if it sticks together and is far easier to cut off (I use the tape pattern method shown in this tutorial http://www.matrices.net/furring.asp FYI) from my experience. Another method I found was was lining it with Fun Foam (or Foamie as it's supposedly referred to as) really, REALLY, thin as to not make it look bulky and cartoony. I didn't do it for mine as I really wanted to keep it realistic and was paranoid it'd make it well mascot like for a first suit head lol.
> 
> ...



Just to let you know, I have done a couple of resin heads before and you do not need a sewing machine to sew the pieces together. That's best done by hand.
As for straight gluing, you run into the risk of unequal parts, loose pieces, and "Bleeding" if you aren't careful. I've seen that a lot with people who do not have any knowledge of how to fur a head and end up with errors and open places that fall apart. Glue does not bond easily with resin as a stand alone, even hot glue.
If you take the time to sew it, you have little risks of any repairs and can make any initial tack-downs when it is uniformed and attatched together.


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 8, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Just to let you know, I have done a couple of resin heads before and you do not need a sewing machine to sew the pieces together. That's best done by hand.
> As for straight gluing, you run into the risk of unequal parts, loose pieces, and "Bleeding" if you aren't careful. I've seen that a lot with people who do not have any knowledge of how to fur a head and end up with errors and open places that fall apart. Glue does not bond easily with resin as a stand alone, even hot glue.
> If you take the time to sew it, you have little risks of any repairs and can make any initial tack-downs when it is uniformed and attatched together.



At the risk of sounding super derpy.... is there any particular stitch you would recommend?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 8, 2012)

Ambroise Dartagnan said:


> At the risk of sounding super derpy.... is there any particular stitch you would recommend?



Standard in and out stitch just in case you need to take it apart and replace a piece of fur.


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay, so the last few days I've been hard at work butchering fur...
so far this is all I have to show for it.





Also, I really hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like it is coming along really well. I'm Loving watching your progress.


----------

